
Days since last Facebook scandal - czottmann
https://dayssincelastfacebookscandal.com/
======
lwb
This should really be labeled "Days since last negative article about
Facebook", correct? In particular the 4/16 entry "15 Months of Fresh Hell
Inside Facebook" doesn't really sound like a scandal actually happened on that
day.

Out of curiosity, are these manually entered or scraped with some kind of
sentiment analysis? EDIT: I see now that it's maintained on Gitlab.

------
kerng
Good idea to drive visibility and raise awareness.

Data needs some polishing and it would be good to focus on something more
specific then scandal, possibly classify each entry. Eg. Data breach,
organizational issues,...

It would also be great to go back in time much further - who knows maybe there
are even patterns...

------
huzaif
"It's always day 1" philosophy is very different at Facebook.

------
matty22
I would love to see a full list that goes back the last 5 or so years.

~~~
eloy
Me too, I'm adding more scandals at the moment (I'm not the maintainer, but
the project is on GitLab)

------
mvanbaak
Site taken down? pressure from fb to stop it?

------
RenRav
It's brilliant!

